# General > Photography >  The White Ninja

## Chewyhairball

Photographed some frogs in my garden pond and when i went through the pictures this one had a spooky reflection. Its obviously just the way the light is reflecting but it does look like someone in a white balaclava.

----------


## donnick

your pics are well taken very detailed great

----------


## stroma88

heehee!

brilliant photo!  :Smile: 
great capture,love the coulours

----------


## Chewyhairball

thanks very much guys.  feels a bit wierd to be posting photos as i have not been on the org before but i love photography so much i thought id go for it.  Been on a few forums before but it was always people slagging other people off so i dont bother now.  Am looking forward to seeing everyones pictures.

----------


## dafi

Well you have come to a well frendly site here Chewyhairball, thats a smart photo and a hidden ninja...nice!!

Welcome along.

----------


## wifie

Where dya live to find a frog that colour?  Great pic - love the smirking ninja!

----------


## Chewyhairball

Thanks.  Live in sunny Caithness.  I dont know if thats a frog or a toad actually...or in fact whats the difference? ::   We have had them for years.

----------


## Happy Guy

> thanks very much guys.  feels a bit wierd to be posting photos as i have not been on the org before but i love photography so much i thought id go for it.  Been on a few forums before but it was always people slagging other people off so i dont bother now.  Am looking forward to seeing everyones pictures.


And we are looking forward to seeing more of yours!

----------


## Deemac

Fab capture, great colours. Keep them coming.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Fab shot,nice to see someone who appreciates the value of COLOUR!!! :Smile:

----------


## Chewyhairball

thanks very much...

well it cant be said i am afraid to use colour thats for sure.  I have some HDR's i have played about with that i keep to myself cos they are marmite...as in you love it or hate it.  My finger seems quite heavy on the luminosity button   :Smile:

----------


## wifie

> thanks very much...
> 
> well it cant be said i am afraid to use colour thats for sure.  I have some HDR's i have played about with that i keep to myself cos they are marmite...as in you love it or hate it.  My finger seems quite heavy on the luminosity button



Post 'em up Chewy!  The Org photosection loves a good pic!   :Grin:

----------


## Liz

What a fantastic photo Chewyhairball. I love the ninja hiding in the water! :: 

Like MPH I love colour so bring it on!

Loving your photos so keep em coming and thanks ever so much for sharing them with us.

----------


## Raven

You obviously got wee green mannies in your pond!

----------


## Rictina

Hahaha thats quite spooky, well it dont take much for me, LOL.

Fab shot.

----------


## psyberyeti

A frog? in a balaclava? You must have tried to give it a kiss and absorbed some of the halusi... halucieno... magic frog stuff :: 
Fantastic colours.

----------

